
Show HN: Cupper – A specialty coffee guide curated by experts - sunnynagra
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/cupper-find-specialty-coffee/id1014894569?ls=1&mt=8
======
shreyashirday
This seems like a copy of CUPS to me ->
[https://cupsapp.com/](https://cupsapp.com/)

~~~
sunnynagra
Couple of key differences. CUPS is serving mainly as a platform to help you
order coffee at a cafe. We use a certified Q Grader to grade every drink and
cafe that shows up in the app. As far as I can tell, CUPS does not rate the
cafes or drinks, simply acts as a portal to buy drinks.

You can learn more about us here: [https://blog.cupperapp.com/what-is-
cupper-b3f496d0097c#.mbns...](https://blog.cupperapp.com/what-is-
cupper-b3f496d0097c#.mbnsjcbk7)

